# NUST SAT Merit List 2013



## Maliha. (Jan 12, 2013)

Hi, does anyone know when will the Nust SAT merit list for medical or applied biosciences be released?


----------



## Emma101 (Nov 20, 2012)

the merit list for sat international students should be out be the end of this month. i emailed them and that's what they told me. did you apply for mbbs on sat international seat?


----------



## Maliha. (Jan 12, 2013)

Yes thats what i got as a reply, but a date would be better. Applied for ASAB only. What did you apply for?


----------



## Emma101 (Nov 20, 2012)

I applied for mbbs on SAT international seat but my aggregate is only 79% so i don't know what my chances are of getting in...people have told me that my chances are pretty slim :/ what do you think my chances are? i am hoping that for an international seat 79 is good enough....


----------



## Maliha. (Jan 12, 2013)

Oh 79%is generally good if you apply for CMH but i really hate to say it people are right. The competition too high and every year it just increases but hey its okay to dream big!


----------



## Emma101 (Nov 20, 2012)

lol okay, there goes that tiny little bit of hope i had left...but i guess amc is not end all be all


----------



## Maliha. (Jan 12, 2013)

If not Amc than you'll get in somewhere that you have to be and where you're better off. But always hope miracles do happen in someway! 

- - - Updated - - -

Btw if you get any update, do let me know pls.


----------



## Emma101 (Nov 20, 2012)

whats your aggregate btw? and are you applying for an international seat as well?


----------



## erina aan (Jun 9, 2013)

i wanted to noe bout dis net ... is it like u hav to first clear net 1 then appear for net 2...?
and how can ur sat be equated with net?


----------

